# Exhaust Fans ID



## Trav11129 (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi, can someone please try and identify the type of products these two in my bathroom are, I know the round one is an exhaust fan but is it also meant to have a light as well? The plastic cover seems to indicate a light? I don’t want to touch it until I’m sure. The other thing the square vent thing doesn’t appear to make any noise. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed


----------

